# Multiple stops notification



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I've never seen this myself. It would be immensely helpful so I could decline those right off the bat instead of accepting, checking to see if there's any stops, then cancelling if so.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


Never seen it it Vegas.

Curious if “multiple stops” means stop plus final destination (drop), or at least 2 stops on the way to final destination drop (like pickup, then bank, then 7-11, then home).


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> Never seen it it Vegas.
> 
> Curious if “multiple stops” means stop plus final destination (drop), or at least 2 stops on the way to final destination drop (like pickup, then bank, then 7-11, then home).


Now I gotta accept one just to find out.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?


No. But I got an unverified Uber switcheroo yesterday. Rider declared that initially she was getting picked up by a brown car 23 minutes away. Next time she looked it was a white car 8 mins away.

UBER. Never saw that one before.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> No. But I got an unverified Uber switcheroo yesterday. Rider declared that initially she was getting picked up by a brown car 23 minutes away. Next time she looked it was a white car 8 mins away.
> 
> UBER. Never saw that one before.


I had a passenger today complain about the pick up time switcheroo. It went from 14 minutes to 5 minutes and of course he wasn’t quite ready to go. I figured it was just another driver that canceled on him.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


Not yet.

I think Uber is about to find out how we all feel about stops when these pax are left to fend fo themselves. 

Unless it is dead slow, I’ll decline or cancel every multi-stop.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> No. But I got an unverified Uber switcheroo yesterday. Rider declared that initially she was getting picked up by a brown car 23 minutes away. Next time she looked it was a white car 8 mins away.
> 
> UBER. Never saw that one before.


I think the switcheroo’s are different on the two platforms. Lyft changes you pickup while you are on the way. 
In the Uber example here, Uber is just reassigning a driver after the first one cancels. If the pax had to reorder a ride after each driver cancel, pax would be dropping Uber in droves.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

DriveLV said:


> Never seen it it Vegas.
> 
> Curious if “multiple stops” means stop plus final destination (drop), or at least 2 stops on the way to final destination drop (like pickup, then bank, then 7-11, then home).


It's 2+ stops. I see them frequently. Usually one is a liquor store. LOL


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Diamondraider said:


> I think the switcheroo’s are different on the two platforms. Lyft changes you pickup while you are on the way.
> In the Uber example here, Uber is just reassigning a driver after the first one cancels. If the pax had to reorder a ride after each driver cancel, pax would be dropping Uber in droves.


Or when one becomes available, not necessarily another cancels. I had a guy at the airport yesterday who requested and it said 11 minutes, but I was dropping off a passenger at the next terminal so as soon I marked the trip complete his wait time changed to one minute and they had me just go around the circle to pick him up 20 feet behind where I was already sitting.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> No. But I got an unverified Uber switcheroo yesterday. Rider declared that initially she was getting picked up by a brown car 23 minutes away. Next time she looked it was a white car 8 mins away.
> 
> UBER. Never saw that one before.


 I had an incident exactly like this recently.


----------



## GuyInTheTahoe (May 24, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> It's 2+ stops. I see them frequently. Usually one is a liquor store. LOL


I've been getting these that are a pickup at a house, next stop is a daycare center, then back home.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> I've been getting these that are a pickup at a house, next stop is a daycare center, then back home.


Well sure. Then after that once the baby's asleep, I have to take them to the liquor store.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Who accepts 23 minutes away ride?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Wow an almost 19-mile pick-up! A supply chain issue! I am more interested in how much this person pays for the ride.

Is this an attempt of Uber to atone for their sins by at least doing something honest this time, that is showing multiple stops? I never see this warning until it is too late (after a trip begins).


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


I would have given it a thought if it was a 2.0X instead of a $2.00, and had a 45 on it. Some guy from the hills of Santa Cruz or San Jose wants to go to the airport. On a dead slow night, I would have considered it even without surge. But only if it had 45 on it and I was on DF.
Back in the good old days, I would have even started the ride before reaching the pickup point. I did a few of those and got away with it. I remember I was in Marina District San Francisco, and got a ping in the early morning from Mill Valley. I called the rider and he agreed, and then I started the ride. Damn I was a reckless kid in those days


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Good old days when I picked up myself and took myself home for the last ride on the big quest. Travis Kalanick was a saint 😢❤🙏


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Wow an almost 19-mile pick-up! A supply chain issue! I am more interested in how much this person pays for the ride.
> 
> Is this an attempt of Uber to atone for their sins by at least doing something honest this time, that is showing multiple stops? I never see this warning until it is too late (after a trip begins).


I have only seen it that one time. May have been a test that they shut off.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I think Uber is about to find out how we all feel about stops when these pax are left to fend fo themselves.
> 
> Unless it is dead slow, I’ll decline or cancel every multi-stop.


The riders who do this frequently already know. That’s why they sneak them in after you pick them up by adding a stop or after you accept. I prefer when they do the second because then I can cancel.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This was a $4.76 fare on the end of a ctb. Got 4 ctbs in a 1 hour offer, ending close to home. She was going to the animal hospital to pick up a puggy. SNIPP SNIPP, poor guy.

She asked to add a stop, i said sure. Knowing full well im going home after and it wasn't an inconvenience to wait.










Sometimes in tje right situations multi stops works out.

Mind you i had the DF on and took 2 times removing 2 unwanted trips to BFE to get that final ctb without breaking the ctb.


----------



## Johntecman (9 mo ago)

Hmmm, this would be nice herein Nigeria


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


I had one days ago. I live in Australia 🇦🇺


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DriveLV said:


> Never seen it it Vegas.
> 
> Curious if “multiple stops” means stop plus final destination (drop), or at least 2 stops on the way to final destination drop (like pickup, then bank, then 7-11, then home).


When I was new, I accepted a ride (this was before they had the multiple stops option) from a guy and we drove all over town so he could deliver "DVDs" to his friends. It took me a while to understand he probably wasn't delivering DVDs...


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


No way and how would I do almost 19 miles. When I drove anything over 5 miles was dead miles and then I knew it was time to quit and I think what anchored me the most was the guy who said that he was an Uber driver before, came back from a business trip and when the driver realized she was taking him to a town where she knew she wasn't going to get a return trip she dumped him at a gas station well good thing she did because I took him since I was bored but he didn't rate or tip. You've got to harden up but diplomatically.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> When I was new, I accepted a ride (this was before they had the multiple stops option) from a guy and we drove all over town so he could deliver "DVDs" to his friends. It took me a while to understand he probably wasn't delivering DVDs...


Do you remember the being banned from l y f t crowd who complained about the driver, getting a free credit for reporting drivers, usually in the worst neighborhoods because someone was 7 ft tall and complained that it wasn't a comfortable ride even in an SUV, then you would see the competition pull up in the same street and pax would get out of one car and get into another and you knew they were playing the game. That's when I realized I needed to learn how to play the game. That's how long I drove until this family emergency and I just couldn't deal with the funky d.c. Maryland rules. But now it's a different story.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I hate multiple stops, I hate long pickups even more. Anything over 8 miles in a pick up is a no go.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> I've never seen this myself. It would be immensely helpful so I could decline those right off the bat instead of accepting, checking to see if there's any stops, then cancelling if so.


How do you see the stops before picking up pax? It always takes me by surprise.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Now I gotta accept one just to find out.


Um, 2 stops is multiple.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Jenga said:


> How do you see the stops before picking up pax? It always takes me by surprise.


It's buried in the app and worst case scenario ask them before they even enter the car. Make sure your doors are locked and then cancel. There used to be a woman on here who did a something Shuffle, maybe someone from Florida can jump in here since it was originated in Florida , was it the Sherlock Shuffle? a drunk time when the bars closed or sports game was over or someone was more than a minute or two late.you drove around the parking lot and then parked as far away as you could with your lights out and then the minute the timer clicked, hit no show and decline the next ride, bail fast don't accept next few rides moving to diff areas, train stations and bus stops are good but it was a great strategy developed by a guy in Florida. Very well known because who wants a car full of big hair overweight, and that's not a judgment thing that's a visibility thing, drunk smoke and weed smelling people all giving you different directions because they don't realize you have a Bluetooth to your phone and backseat drivers are some of the worst behind one Stars no stars or no tips .you drive around the parking lot or bar so that your GPS shows you there and you say you're there but you just become invisible until you can say they didn't show up and get the no-show fee but it's in there or again ask before they ever get in the car if you can't find it. Except for the hotel where I knew they put up abused women and I usually used the restroom and got myself something to drink at the local Handy Market I gave them 5 minutes max ... by using the restroom and getting a drink you could gauge the time so use your judgment but in my opinion time is money so you're in and out or I'm gone, pax didn't come out and disappeared. Hockey moms don't play. At all cost, remember, this is your business. Play with the app because we also had a guy in Delaware who would look at the rides and decide if it was worth it and just keep canceling on a weekend vacation unless it was a really good trip but it's definitely in the app and if you can't find it ask them before they ever enter and then tell them sorry like the woman who dropped my one Pax off at the gas station and cancelled the trip. Unless you're bored or they tip you up front because the worst warning I ever got from Uber was we are not a cash based business and I thought screw you. Remember this is the company that changed territories without giving people any advance notice on a Friday before a weekend in a city loaded with concerts and various events so so strategize and don't be afraid to stand up for yourself. Occasionally with the location of my apartment I can't see my phone so I just tell the driver out front and give him a good tip and ask if he's willing to do it and I'm pretty efficient it's not like I'm going to do a $200 food shop,I'm grabbing a bag of ice and snacks from one Handy Market and I asked if they want something to drink, I tip up front, I might have to run into the dollar store where to pick up takeout but they're not wasting miles or gas and they're still making money and I've never been declined bottom line if you can't find it playing with the app lock your doors and ask and don't be afraid to cancel meanwhile start lining up some other side gigs just in case they would ever suspend you but I seriously doubt it because I think it's getting harder and harder to find drivers in fact I've gotten at least four recruitment emails in the past 48 hours.


Jenga said:


> How do you see the stops before picking up pax? It always takes me by surprise.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Justmakingmoney said:


> Do you remember the being banned from l y f t crowd who complained about the driver, getting a free credit for reporting drivers, usually in the worst neighborhoods because someone was 7 ft tall and complained that it wasn't a comfortable ride even in an SUV, then you would see the competition pull up in the same street and pax would get out of one car and get into another and you knew they were playing the game. That's when I realized I needed to learn how to play the game. That's how long I drove until this family emergency and I just couldn't deal with the funky d.c. Maryland rules. But now it's a different story.


I eventually hung out in neighborhoods where there were few people over 5'10" (so to speak)


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


All I see is that 18.7 mile “to pax”, haha, never in a million years! If it’s more than 7 minutes, I hit that beautiful X !! Gas is 5.15, Uber can suck it!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Something interesting is happening. The last two multiple stops that were added after they got into the car and I started it actually paid more if they did two stops ahead of time

This could be a fluke or it could be over charging them more to add a stop during Transit?


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> This was a $4.76 fare on the end of a ctb. Got 4 ctbs in a 1 hour offer, ending close to home. She was going to the animal hospital to pick up a puggy. SNIPP SNIPP, poor guy.
> 
> She asked to add a stop, i said sure. Knowing full well im going home after and it wasn't an inconvenience to wait.
> 
> ...


Ok you wasted 32 minutes for 16.00 and you’re saying “it works out”?! Your example is the exact reason I 100% cancel multi’s and cancels route if they attempt to sneak one after the ride starts!!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

101Uber said:


> Ok you wasted 32 minutes for 16.00 and you’re saying “it works out”?! Your example is the exact reason I 100% cancel multi’s and cancels route if they attempt to sneak one after the ride starts!!


What part of ctb did you not understand?

Final ride and home.

4 ctbs in a hour

Not to mention:

Ctb duration for 4 rides
1h 15 min

Miles traveled total for 4 ctbs
10 miles

Are you making more then 56 dollars an hour for 10 miles on simple X platform?

Oh ya, that's WITH travel time between jobs.

Guess thats why your just an uber101{sock puppet}


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

101Uber said:


> All I see is that 18.7 mile “to pax”, haha, never in a million years! If it’s more than 7 minutes, I hit that beautiful X !! Gas is 5.15, Uber can suck it!


It's the newbs and brainless that are sucking it unfortunately.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Justmakingmoney said:


> It's buried in the app and worst case scenario ask them before they even enter the car. Make sure your doors are locked and then cancel. There used to be a woman on here who did a something Shuffle, maybe someone from Florida can jump in here since it was originated in Florida , was it the Sherlock Shuffle? a drunk time when the bars closed or sports game was over or someone was more than a minute or two late.you drove around the parking lot and then parked as far away as you could with your lights out and then the minute the timer clicked, hit no show and decline the next ride, bail fast don't accept next few rides moving to diff areas, train stations and bus stops are good but it was a great strategy developed by a guy in Florida. Very well known because who wants a car full of big hair overweight, and that's not a judgment thing that's a visibility thing, drunk smoke and weed smelling people all giving you different directions because they don't realize you have a Bluetooth to your phone and backseat drivers are some of the worst behind one Stars no stars or no tips .you drive around the parking lot or bar so that your GPS shows you there and you say you're there but you just become invisible until you can say they didn't show up and get the no-show fee but it's in there or again ask before they ever get in the car if you can't find it. Except for the hotel where I knew they put up abused women and I usually used the restroom and got myself something to drink at the local Handy Market I gave them 5 minutes max ... by using the restroom and getting a drink you could gauge the time so use your judgment but in my opinion time is money so you're in and out or I'm gone, pax didn't come out and disappeared. Hockey moms don't play. At all cost, remember, this is your business. Play with the app because we also had a guy in Delaware who would look at the rides and decide if it was worth it and just keep canceling on a weekend vacation unless it was a really good trip but it's definitely in the app and if you can't find it ask them before they ever enter and then tell them sorry like the woman who dropped my one Pax off at the gas station and cancelled the trip. Unless you're bored or they tip you up front because the worst warning I ever got from Uber was we are not a cash based business and I thought screw you. Remember this is the company that changed territories without giving people any advance notice on a Friday before a weekend in a city loaded with concerts and various events so so strategize and don't be afraid to stand up for yourself. Occasionally with the location of my apartment I can't see my phone so I just tell the driver out front and give him a good tip and ask if he's willing to do it and I'm pretty efficient it's not like I'm going to do a $200 food shop,I'm grabbing a bag of ice and snacks from one Handy Market and I asked if they want something to drink, I tip up front, I might have to run into the dollar store where to pick up takeout but they're not wasting miles or gas and they're still making money and I've never been declined bottom line if you can't find it playing with the app lock your doors and ask and don't be afraid to cancel meanwhile start lining up some other side gigs just in case they would ever suspend you but I seriously doubt it because I think it's getting harder and harder to find drivers in fact I've gotten at least four recruitment emails in the past 48 hours.


Wow, that's a long winded reply which still doesn't answer the question. Exactly where is the multiple stops info buried in the app?


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Never seen this before in more than five years. Any of you in other markets have this?
> 
> View attachment 656777


I have.

But I believe it means there is more than one stop (2 or more stops, not counting the destination). I have gotten requests without any such notification, and then saw it had a stop.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I dont recall seeing it on the acceptance screen but yes I have done a bunch of multiple stop trips


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Kodyhead said:


> I dont recall seeing it on the acceptance screen but yes I have done a bunch of multiple stop trips


Once you accept the trip you have to slide that front screen up where you see the two pieces with the three dots that’ll tell you how many stops are in that ride


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

101Uber said:


> Once you accept the trip you have to slide that front screen up where you see the two pieces with the three dots that’ll tell you how many stops are in that ride


One more time, I dont recall ever seeing it on the acceptance screen and I have done a bunch of multiple stop trips


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Is this an attempt of Uber to atone for their sins by at least doing something honest this time, that is showing multiple stops?


Not quite. It's merely an example of a company bending to external (labor market) pressures. It's not about guilt whatsoever. It's about business. They're having trouble attracting and retaining, moreso than years past, so they're adding features they believe will help attract and/or retain drivers. Once they have enough, then they'll quietly begin removing these as they deem they can remove without inspiring another exodus.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Not quite. It's merely an example of a company bending to external (labor market) pressures. It's not about guilt whatsoever. It's about business. They're having trouble attracting and retaining, moreso than years past, so they're adding features they believe will help attract and/or retain drivers. Once they have enough, then they'll quietly begin removing these as they deem they can remove without inspiring another exodus.


They already stopped giving us badges 🤪


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> They already stopped giving us badges 🤪


But you can still use your Uber badge to buy stuff at the Uber store


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Kodyhead said:


> They already stopped giving us badges 🤪


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

101Uber said:


> Gas is 5.15, Uber can suck it!


But Uber is giving out $.55 for each trip as a 'temporary fuel surcharge'!! What [email protected] *JOKE!*🤣😂🤣


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> But Uber is giving out $.55 for each trip as a 'temporary fuel surcharge'!! What [email protected] *JOKE!*🤣😂🤣


I guarantee you someone in the brainstorming room at uber suggested sending us a 20oz bottle of gasoline like they sent me a tube of sanitizing wipes


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

here's my deal with stops.

if i like the payout and where the trip is going, despite seeing the stop with i get the request, then i accept.. but... stops are ONLY for two or more people going to different places. i dont give an F about the up to 3 min thing... if you and your friend both leave the bar and one person is going to address A and the other person is going to address B, then cool. 

if you try to use the stop system to

get me to drive you to a grocery store, liquor store, fast food drive thru, or if you add a stop AFTER the ride has started, then the ride ends at the first stop and ya'll gonna gtfo of my car. dgaf if you leave me a retaliatory 1 star.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jenga said:


> It's the newbs and brainless that are sucking it unfortunately.


That is exactly the Uber Business Model.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> here's my deal with stops.
> 
> if i like the payout and where the trip is going, despite seeing the stop with i get the request, then i accept.. but... stops are ONLY for two or more people going to different places. i dont give an F about the up to 3 min thing... if you and your friend both leave the bar and one person is going to address A and the other person is going to address B, then cool.
> 
> ...


Yes. I had a woman order a ride with a decently long run, only to change it to the liquor store 2 blocks away. I drove her to the liquor store and told her she'd have to order another ride to get home. Another couple I picked up in a crappy neighborhood, they stunk of weed, dressed like deadheads etc. Short trip to a local pizza shop. When we got there and they got out of the car, I quickly ended the trip and stopped all rides. They realized the shop was closed (pretty late at night) and asked me to take them across the street. Nope. IDGAF. Those troglodytes could easily walk, but being entitled snowflakes...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> Not quite. It's merely an example of a company bending to external (labor market) pressures. It's not about guilt whatsoever. It's about business. They're having trouble attracting and retaining, moreso than years past, so they're adding features they believe will help attract and/or retain drivers. Once they have enough, then they'll quietly begin removing these as they deem they can remove without inspiring another exodus.


Luckily, word has gotten out as I figured it would. Not in time to benefit me, but I'm glad it has changed, even if for a while. I wouldn't trust this company.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> They already stopped giving us badges 🤪


Wut???? Love your tagline!


----------

